# Cary Grant Book Signing in LA



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Richard Torregrossa, author of "Cary Grant: A Celebration of Style" will be signing his book at Book Soup on Sunset Nov. 11 @ 2 PM

Followed by a Q&A forum with some special guests! (stay tuned!).

The book is fantastic. Great combination of detailed content and wonderful photos (how could you do a Cary Grant book without photos!).

Everyone who is interested in classic style (I guess that's all of us!) would enjoy owning this book.

See you at Richard's event!

If you can't make the event you can purchase the book here:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/082125760...iveASIN=0821257609&adid=14HDTXDKFX5GAY8NJE5C&


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Any one else going to be there?


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

Will Cary be able to make it?

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## richstyle (Aug 14, 2006)

Andy said:


> Any one else going to be there?


I've got quite a few special guets lined up, from tailors to celebs.
--RT
Hope to have more details Monday.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh, bummer! I am attending a wedding that starts at that very hour. Otherwise, I would love to be there. I had solicited the forum for counsel as to what I should wear. I may report to the forum on the attire of the male guests if it is of any particular interest. I would much prefer to be at the book signing, but a gentlemen must honor a prior engagement.


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

I wish I could attend. I hope those is the area will take some photos and give us a report.

You can also get Richard's book here:


----------



## richstyle (Aug 14, 2006)

*Book Signing this Saturday at Book Soup @ 2 PM*



Andy said:


> Richard Torregrossa, author of "Cary Grant: A Celebration of Style" will be signing his book at Book Soup on Sunset Nov. 11 @ 2 PM
> 
> Followed by a Q&A forum with some special guests! (stay tuned!).
> 
> ...


UPDATE:
This Saturday, November 11 at 2 PM Richard Torregrossa will present and sign CARY GRANT: A CELEBRATION OF STYLE, Foreword by Giorgio Armani, at 
Book Soup
8818 Sunset Blvd. 
West Hollywood CA 90069. 
(310) 659-3110
Email: [email protected]

He will be joined by special guests, including Scott Hill and Dino Certo of Scott & Co, who helped create the wardrobes of many major celebrities; Svend Petersen, aka, the legendary "Poolside Prince" who has worked at the Beverly Hills Hotel for more than 35 years where he met just about every major celebrity known to man, including Cary Grant; and Andy Gilchrist, author of The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes, and the founder of the popular men's style forum AskAndyAboutClothes.com

All are welcome. Ascots optional. A Q&A period will follow the presentation, so have your questions ready.

With rare and never-before-published photographs, personal letters, and documents, this groundbreaking book reveals the style secrets that helped make Cary Grant a fashion icon.

For more information visit:
www.richardtorregrossa.com


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Good Time!*

What a great afternoon. While I was waiting for Richard Torregrossa and Svend Petersen at Book Soup, Geoffrey Rush, actor was browsing through the store.








And just to really do an LA name drop, I was delayed getting on the freeway because my usual ramp was blocked off for a Bruce Willis Die Hard Movie (#27 I think).

Anyway. Member Mattdeckard was there! Really great to finally meet him and he was perfectly outfitted in a 1940's DB pin stripe with fedora in hand (great necktie and pocket square). Matt took some photos so hopefully they will be posted here soon.

Richard is a fine gentlemen, really interested in the history (not just the "icing") of his subject, Cary Grant. If you don't have the book in your library yet, order it!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/082125760...iveASIN=0821257609&adid=14KHRC5BJM6SZTWS53PP&

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0821257609/&

There were several other members of the Forum there (JohnW, etc.). The discussion was very informal with some excellent observations about the state of men's clothing.

And I've got to spend some more time soaking up the history that Svend knows. Some great stories there!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I forgot to mention that Matt Deckard immediately identified the maker of the shirt that I was wearing and probably all the other elements of my attire!!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

It was a very very nice event and I loved meeting you in person especially Andy. 

I went to a 24 hour Swing Danceathon to raise money for cancer right after the book signing so I just got home and am still extremely tired.. I should be posting some photos soon.

If some of you guys haven't gotten the book yet, it's really a treat. NOt just for the photos, though for the history and the story of how Archibald Leach became Cary Grant through taking what he saw as the best attributes in those around him, emulating them then making them his own. A real self made man.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

mattdeckard:

THANKS for the great photos!


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

Richard, Hope to see you then, when you're in Los Angeles. I remember when you autographed your book for one of my celebrity clients ( bound by confidentiality agreement not to use his name) . I look forward to seeing you and catching up. 

Scott Hill


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

The signing was in 2006.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like we missed it. Too bad.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

Well Richard is in New York at the moment, and I'm sure he'd be happy to sign your book if you ran into him.

A really swell guy.


----------

